# Fitchburg State Police Officer I



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Campus Police Officer I (Grade 15)
Institution:
*Fitchburg State University*

Location:
Fitchburg, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/20/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Company Description:*
Mixed race male, approximately 37 tons wearing green and yellow.

*Job Description:*

Supports the campus community, while providing exceptional customer service to the students, staff and faculty in the community. Primary duties are patrolling the campus via foot, bike, and cruiser, securing and checking buildings, grounds, and adjacent areas and enforcing state laws as well as departmental rules and regulations of the institution. Works in collaboration with the local community and the Fitchburg Police and Fire Departments.


Patrol buildings, grounds and adjacent areas of a state educational institution by foot or vehicle patrol.
Provide education and leadership to campus constituents, while providing exceptional customer service.
Enforce state laws as well as the rules and regulations of the institution; restrain or arrest suspects when necessary.
Investigate incidents/crimes and handle appropriately including all related paperwork.
Provide assistance to courts or grand juries in the prosecution of cases.
Enforce campus traffic and safety regulations.
Perform additional related work as required and assigned by supervisor.
*Requirements:*


Candidates must possess a reserve police academy with an Associates or Bachelor's degree in Criminal Justice, with a minimum of up to one year field experience or related experience in criminal justice. Preference will be given to academy-trained candidates that have attended a full-time SSPO or MPTC academy. (Candidates who successfully complete the probationary period for continued employment may be considered for the Massachusetts Special State Police Officer recruit academy; failure to meet the entrance requirements or successfully complete the course of training shall result in dismissal from the bargaining unit. Candidates must understand that there is a 24-month or $8000 contractual commitment following Academy Training once completed.)
Full time graduate of MPTC or SSPO police academy preferred.
Ability to complete firearms training and certification per State and university requirements.
Possess a current and valid Massachusetts Class D motor vehicle operator's license.
Knowledge of the principles & correct usage of the English language, including grammar/punctuation/spelling.
Ability to prepare written reports of investigations, maintain accurate records and analyze data.
Ability to follow and provide effective oral and written instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to exercise sound judgments; maintain calm demeanor in stressful situations; make decisions and act quickly in emergency/dangerous situations, and maintain confidential information.
Working knowledge of police procedures and practices and fire prevention methods; ability to recognize fire hazards.
Working knowledge of the law of arrest and criminal procedure in lower courts.
Working knowledge of the rules and regulations pertaining in general to the buildings and grounds of a state educational institution and the ability to apply and explain the policies and procedures to others.
Ability to maintain student discipline.
Ability to walk alone for long periods of time both indoors and out under varying climate conditions.
Ability to work harmoniously with university staff, students and the public.
Ability to perform duties with or without reasonable accommodation.
Must be able to satisfactorily pass a complete background check, psychological review, physical, drug screening and Criminal History Systems Board verification. (CORI check).
*Additional Information:*

Fitchburg State University has established a pool position for Campus Police Officers. The applicant pool will remain active for three (3) months; priority review is July 5, 2019, however review of applications will be continuous. Preference will be given to academy trained candidates that have attended a full-time SSPO or MPTC academy. Candidates will be notified if selected for an interview.

*Shift Information:* Full time benefitted AFSCME Unit II position. 40 hours per week. Shift is TBD.

*Salary:* $44,390

*Priority Review: *July 5, 2019

*Application Instructions:*

Please attach a cover letter and resume along with your application.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Fitchburg State University

Online App. Form:
http://fitchburg.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=112010&jobboard


----------

